# Help IDing an early blob-top



## RoyalRuby (Apr 29, 2021)

I found this broken early blob-top while out searching and finding a small dump site with, best I can tell without doing a major dig, bottles and jars dating from the 50's and 60's this last Thursday, this broken Leisy bottle was in the same dump, way out of place from the other stuff found. I can't find any on-line that look the same, wondering if this one is actually from Cleveland, Oh. rather than from Peoria, Il. Looking at bottles shown on UncleBruce's site from Peoria, the letter "E" in the word "The" in front of Leisy, doesn't look like an "E" on my bottle, wish a little more of the embossing was still left in that area of the bottle I found, better yet, if the whole bottle was still intact, oh well, any info would be great.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 29, 2021)

RoyalRuby said:


> I found this broken early blob-top while out searching and finding a small dump site with, best I can tell without doing a major dig, bottles and jars dating from the 50's and 60's this last Thursday, this broken Leisy bottle was in the same dump, way out of place from the other stuff found. I can't find any on-line that look the same, wondering if this one is actually from Cleveland, Oh. rather than from Peoria, Il. Looking at bottles shown on UncleBruce's site from Peoria, the letter "E" in the word "The" in front of Leisy, doesn't look like an "E" on my bottle, wish a little more of the embossing was still left in that area of the bottle I found, better yet, if the whole bottle was still intact, oh well, any info would be great.View attachment 224291View attachment 224292


Issac Leisy. 
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						Leisy Brewery | Cleveland Historical
					

In 1873, Isaac Leisy and his two brothers (all originally from Bavaria in Germany) left their small brewery in rural Iowa and came to Cleveland after purchasing Frederick Haltnorth's brewery on Vega Avenue for $120,000.  Haltnorth (who was also the proprietor of Haltnorth's Gardens -- a beer...




					clevelandhistorical.org


----------



## RoyalRuby (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks Rob, I wish there was a good picture of the bottle in the link you provided, but I didn't see any unless I missed it. But that would make sense because the last letter before "Leisy" on my bottle looks like a letter C.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 29, 2021)

RoyalRuby said:


> Thanks Rob, I wish there was a good picture of the bottle in the link you provided, but I didn't see any unless I missed it. But that would make sense because the last letter before "Leisy" on my bottle looks like a letter C.


I see a few Leisy beer bottles but none similar to yours. Maybe rare or scarce. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Apr 29, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I see a few Leisy beer bottles but none similar to yours. Maybe rare or scarce.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yeah, I really wish it hadn't been broke, I need to go back to the spot where I found it and do some digging, hoping I can find more of it, and with any real luck, find a complete one.....


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 29, 2021)

RoyalRuby said:


> Thanks Rob, I wish there was a good picture of the bottle in the link you provided, but I didn't see any unless I missed it. But that would make sense because the last letter before "Leisy" on my bottle looks like a letter C.


I found this also. Leisy pronounced Lye-See. Closed in 1950.
ROBBYBOBBY64. https://www.cleveland.com/business/2015/03/leisy_brewing_co_building_will.html


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 29, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Issac Leisy.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...



Just a little chip.... (Maybe it can be fixed? ) like when That’s always a sick feeling! As long as your not the one who broke it, helps a tiny bit....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyalRuby (Apr 29, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Just a little chip.... (Maybe it can be fixed? ) like when That’s always a sick feeling! As long as your not the one who broke it, helps a tiny bit....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, what's left of it is how I found it, I need to look closer in the area where I found it to see if any more of it is still there. The spot it was in is not the easiest place to get into and dig, kinda an awkward stance because of the terrain where this dump site is located....frigg'n briars, along with mud, a water run off, a ditch running through, and on a hillside, if you can imagine all that in one small spot...lol


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 29, 2021)

RoyalRuby said:


> No, what's left of it is how I found it, I need to look closer in the area where I found it to see if any more of it is still there. The spot it was in is not the easiest place to get into and dig, kinda an awkward stance because of the terrain where this dump site is located....frigg'n briars, along with mud, a water run off, a ditch running through, and on a hillside, if you can imagine all that in one small spot...lol


If it's on a hillside there could be some more older stuff there.  It's not necessarily a late throw in that context, could be different years of dump all mixed together from erosion over the years.


----------



## Dogo (Apr 29, 2021)

I believe that top is called a "sloping collar" not a blob.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 29, 2021)

I'd believe that's probably from Cleveland. Leisy was pretty big in Ohio.  Opened in 1873 & they closed in 1959 & made Beer cans in Cone Tops & Flat Tops. LEON.

P.S. Does it look like it may say Isaac in front of Leisy?


----------



## RoyalRuby (Apr 30, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I'd believe that's probably from Cleveland. Leisy was pretty big in Ohio.  Opened in 1873 & they closed in 1959 & made Beer cans in Cone Tops & Flat Tops. LEON.
> 
> P.S. Does it look like it may say Isaac in front of Leisy?


Yes


----------



## RoyalRuby (Apr 30, 2021)

Dogo said:


> I believe that top is called a "sloping collar" not a blob.


Yeah, I figured it had a different name than blob, do you know what time period these "slope-collars" were used? It looks more like an early whiskey bottle top.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 30, 2021)

That Brewery existed with that name from 1882-1893. I'd suspect the bottle is from that Time frame. I call about any old Beer Bottle that predates the crown top a blob top, even baltimore loops. may not be correct as far as some are concerned but to me they are just different kind or shapes of blobs but still blobs. Just my 2 cent opinion?  others may vary. LEON.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Apr 30, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Issac Leisy.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Wait - he bought a brewery in the 1870s for $120,000?  Surely there're some misplaced zeros there? If not, that's one HECK of a brewery!


----------



## RoyalRuby (May 1, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> That Brewery existed with that name from 1882-1893. I'd suspect the bottle is from that Time frame. I call about any old Beer Bottle that predates the crown top a blob top, even baltimore loops. may not be correct as far as some are concerned but to me they are just different kind or shapes of blobs but still blobs. Just my 2 cent opinion?  others may vary. LEON.


Pretty much the same way I feel about the term used prior top crown top bottles....I still find it odd that I can't even find an image of this time period bottle, not even in early advertising.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2021)

bottlecrazy said:


> Wait - he bought a brewery in the 1870s for $120,000?  Surely there're some misplaced zeros there? If not, that's one HECK of a brewery!


I believe the machinery was costly, more so than the building.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GritsGal (May 5, 2021)

I live in the wrong part of the country to find many real old bottles


----------



## Dogo (May 5, 2021)

Sloping collars are usually on whiskeys or other non-carbonated liquids. Could be from the late 1800s to yesterday.  Sodas and beers had thicker tops (and thicker glass) so the top could be secured better.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (May 29, 2021)

RoyalRuby said:


> No, what's left of it is how I found it, I need to look closer in the area where I found it to see if any more of it is still there. The spot it was in is not the easiest place to get into and dig, kinda an awkward stance because of the terrain where this dump site is located....frigg'n briars, along with mud, a water run off, a ditch running through, and on a hillside, if you can imagine all that in one small spot...lol



It’s a glamorous hobby- then u get to take them home and clean them, always a big mess for me! Someone should start a 12 step program here- or maybe a patch or something. Sick people here...My people! Represent... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (May 29, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> That Brewery existed with that name from 1882-1893. I'd suspect the bottle is from that Time frame. I call about any old Beer Bottle that predates the crown top a blob top, even baltimore loops. may not be correct as far as some are concerned but to me they are just different kind or shapes of blobs but still blobs. Just my 2 cent opinion? others may vary. LEON.



Just look at ya go..... you are good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

